

Serial entrepreneurs-- who succeeds & why? - donna
http://www.derbymanagement.com/knowledge/pages/success/serial.html

======
paulgb
I know you just pasted the title in caps the way you found it, but it would be
nice to re-type the title so it is easier to read.

~~~
donna
thanks, i'll do that next time.

